# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Dosage Question

## Lucifer1

I have a question for the experienced users. I am about to start a cycle and was wondering about dosage terms

When someone says take 500mg of test a week and the test I have says its 300mg/ml does that mean if i take 2cc's a week then i will be taking 600mg a week? Or does that mean 500mg? Please dont flame. Thanks

----------


## eisenmench

300mg/ml = 300mg/1cc. 1cc=1ml. 2X 300mg=600mg n'est pas?

----------


## AlfieHart1982

Hi i also am having this problem understanding the dosage & im afraid the french dude hasnt made it any easier, if hes saying 1ml is 300mg fair enough but on a recomended course doing 500mg a week of test, does this mean 1.5ml? im confussed someone set me straight. plz!!

----------


## MarineM40a1

If you take 2 cc's of the solution then you doubling the amount of which you first started out with. Therefor you should take the 300mg/ml and then take 2/3 of another 300mg/ml vial that will give you a equal 500mg/ml solution in which you want to take.

----------


## Zandria

what eisn was trying to say is read the bottle, yours says 300mg/ml. When looking at the syringe it says measurements in CC, well one ml is equal to 1cc. With that said one full CC is your vial of 300mg, so if you were to take 2cc you would double the ammount and have 600mg. Taking more 1.5cc and 450mg.

When you read a bottle it will always say how much mg/mcg are in one ml and one ml is one cc. From there you can do the math up or down, how ever you need. If you are taking an exact measurement make sure you dont use a too large syringe, if you are measureing out 2ml dont use a 5cc syringe, use a 2-3cc for more accurate measurements.

Dont worry itll be easy once you read the conversions slowly and understand them, i was confused my first liquid conversion, one bottle was 50mg/ml the other 200mg/ml lol

----------


## cfcrob

im taking sus and deca .one every day,will this b ok for 10 days?ive been told its ok

----------


## ACE24

OK but how many mg per cc

----------


## sean007smith

> OK but how many mg per cc


if ur juice is 250mg then every 1cc(1ml) = 250mg

----------


## jsteezy1290

so basically if you have a 250mg/10ml bottle and you want to do 500mgs of test a week .. you would do 2cc's a week and you would need 2 bottles of test am i correct

----------


## sean007smith

u got it, $

----------


## swing lo

^ your wrong.

If he has a vial with 250mg/10ml than he has 2500mg of product in the vial. Or he has 5 weeks worth of product if used at 250mg 2 times a week.

or as stated before, 1ml=1cc, so his vial has 10cc's of product at 250mg dose.

first he needs to find out how long his cycle is.

----------

